# Smith Island Reds



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Paddled out to Smith Island after school on Friday. Chilled on the beach until the tide started to ebb then paddled to the shoals. Found a 7 foot slough running along a broad shoal and set up camp. Chucked a whole bluecrab on a fishfinder into the surf. Lee got a double but lost one and landed a 47. As he was recovering from that, I hooked another 47. Lee got a 40 and a 49 the day before and Kevin got a 48 last week. As we returned to the island, we could hear reds drumming beneath us. We dropped baits but didn't hook up. Crazy. Paddled back to Racoon Creek in the dark with a following wind and a flood tide. 

Ric


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

WTG Ric, trying to arrange a trip out there ASAP.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i really really wish gas was cheaper.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

nice work man!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> i really really wish gas was cheaper.


haha it might be cheaper to fly up here


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Great Report.




JLock


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

awesome fish man, Damn I need to get a yak.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice catch!


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

is smith island on the Eastorn shore? Are you also catching large Black drum there?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> is smith island on the Eastorn shore? Are you also catching large Black drum there?


yes and its posible to hook some black drum there, last year we landed 4 or 5 all together from 36" to 40"


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a NICE fish there man!!!!...might have to crash that place soon...

Skunk


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

NICE RIC!

Teach the ignorant newbs....what is a fishfinder rig?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

redgrappler said:


> Teach the ignorant newbs....what is a fishfinder rig?


It's the same as a standard Drum rig. Neil put up a really good tutorial on them a while back. It's in the bible.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

SkunkApe said:


> That's a NICE fish there man!!!!...might have to crash that place soon...
> 
> Skunk


if it dosent crash you


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice fish, fellas.

I'm gonna make that trip Monday or Tuesday. 

Anyone game?

Edit: Maybe not. Winds expected to blow 14-16 knots with gusts over 20.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Nice fish, fellas.
> 
> I'm gonna make that trip Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> ...


put on the big boy britches and dont look back



Jesse


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Holy crap! You guys are catching them in the breakers? Do you anchor up? 

thats intense...i'm in


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> Holy crap! You guys are catching them in the breakers? Do you anchor up?
> 
> thats intense...i'm in


we anchor up right next to the shoal in 5 to 8 feet of water but on the big swelly days, the swells break

http://www.kayakkevin.com/weeklycatch.html

here are my weekly reports


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Was that you guys I talked to at Rudee yesterday? I have the yellow OK Prowler 13, and drive the "tan" Blazer. I was with a friend yesterday, red t140. Was gonna ask you about it that trip yesterday but I was more concerned with getting my ass to a couch, and my face to a plate of food. 

I'd like to know a little more about the launch and area... if you don't mind dropping me a message i'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks man... Ryan.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks for the link, i get excited just reading the stories! there awesome!


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Are the shoals in your reports the ones from Fishermans island or are there multiple eastorn shore spots, which is the best launch around this time of year?


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

yes, but its really more like smith island shoals. we fish on the breakers closest to smith.


----------

